# Bald 200.000 Beiträge



## Ralle (11 Juni 2009)

Wir haben bald 200.000 Beiträge im Forum (derzeit 199.710) :shock:

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob irgendwer ein Bildschirmfoto davon zustande bringt. Ich tippe mal auf das Wochenende.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Juni 2009)

Werden da die gelöschten mitgezählt? Oder nur die noch vorhandenen?


----------



## zotos (11 Juni 2009)

1. Mach den Schwanzvergleich wieder auf.
2. Lass den Stollentroll frei.
3. Sag dem einen oder andrén bescheid.

Und die 200k Beitragsmauer wird noch vor dem Morgengrauen geknackt sein ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2009)

gibt es für den 200.000en Beitrag vielleicht ein Gewinn mit Blumenstrauß und Foto in der Presse...?


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2009)

ich denke Giftschrank und Schwanzvergleich sind dabei. Wenn ich aber komplett lösche (Spammer) ist das weg. Ich werde beim nächsten Spammer mal drauf achten.

@zotos
Du verlangst aber auch gleich wieder zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> gibt es für den 200.000en Beitrag vielleicht ein Gewinn mit Blumenstrauß und Foto in der Presse...?



Hab ich schon überlegt, aber wie immer bin ich so ziemlich pleite. Der Gewinne darf gerne auf einen Whisky bei mir vorbeikommen. :sm19: Oder auch 2!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hab ich schon überlegt, aber wie immer bin ich so ziemlich pleite. Der Gewinne darf gerne auf einen Whisky bei mir vorbeikommen. :sm19: Oder auch 2!



...schrecklich gerne, falls ich Gewinne. Aber deine Heimat ist mir zu dunkel und zu kalt. Dann stattest du lieber mit Markus unseren NRW-Stammtisch aus. Der 200K Beitrag kommt bestimmt aus OWL!


----------



## zotos (14 Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralle!
199.940

Langsam solltest Du Dein ScreenCopy :TOOL: starten ;o)


----------



## mariob (14 Juni 2009)

Ralle,
ich denke nicht das das klappt, aber wenn bin ich dabei!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Human (14 Juni 2009)

Sind nurnoch 50 Beiträge... mit dem jetzt nurnoch 49! *ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Juni 2009)

Und jetzt schaut jeder nur gebannt auf den Beitragszähler und keiner schreibt mehr etwas


----------



## Manfred Stangl (15 Juni 2009)

@Rainer
*ACK*
Da hast du recht! Ich schau seit 5 Uhr 50 gebannt aber bis jetzt hat sich nix geändert (ausser den und mein Beitrag)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.

Grüße


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Dann will ich noch mal einen Beitrag darunter setzen, damit wir uns langsam aber sicher der Jubiläumsmarke nähern 
Mal abwarten, wer den Jubiläumsbeitrag schreibt?


----------



## Paule (15 Juni 2009)

Damit die 200.000 schneller erreicht werden könnte man noch schnell eine Diskussion anzetteln:

Sollten Betriebe die Programmierarbeiten lieber Outsourcen oder ihre eigenen Leute ausbilden?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Juni 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Damit die 200.000 schneller erreicht werden könnte man noch schnell eine Diskussion anzetteln:
> 
> Sollten Betriebe die Programmierarbeiten lieber Outsourcen oder ihre eigenen Leute ausbilden?





bis zum 31.3.09 ... eigene Leute

ab dem 1.04.09 ... Outsourcen..


Meine persönliche Meinung *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Damit die 200.000 schneller erreicht werden könnte man noch schnell eine Diskussion anzetteln:
> 
> Sollten Betriebe die Programmierarbeiten lieber Outsourcen oder ihre eigenen Leute ausbilden?


Da wir Programmierarbeiten usw. für Betriebe anbieten, sage ich natürlich outsourcen ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

ich weiß aber nicht für wenn ich mich endscheiden soll.
Vielleicht machen wir zum Thema eine Abstimmung.
LiLaStern <-> Marlob


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Juni 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Damit die 200.000 schneller erreicht werden könnte man noch schnell eine Diskussion anzetteln:
> 
> Sollten Betriebe die Programmierarbeiten lieber Outsourcen oder ihre eigenen Leute ausbilden?




Lasst doch diese diskussion bleiben, und erzählt lieber bei FunZumFeierabend ein paar neue Witze


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Ok, ich habe es dann mal gemacht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

ab jetzt sind es nur noch 10


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ab jetzt sind es nur noch 10




8.... schau mal genau hin!!!!!!


----------



## Paule (15 Juni 2009)

Der Countdown läuft!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

jetzt nur noch 6, 
axel mach was der 200K muß nach OWL


----------



## Paule (15 Juni 2009)

Muss eigentlich keiner Arbeiten?


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jetzt nur noch 6,
> axel mach was der 200K muß nach OWL


Da halte ich mich raus. Egal wer ihn schreibt. Als Westfale gönne ich es natürlich den OWLern


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

ich habe heute schon mal kurz gearbeitet


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

jetzt nur noch 1...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

ich finde die Zahl viel interessanter:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

Marlob war es....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Juni 2009)

da isser endlich und wir können wieder arbeiten.... hast du ihn Helmut ?


----------



## Manfred Stangl (15 Juni 2009)

Das war´s.


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Marlob war es....


Ich hatte meinen Beitrag noch bei 199.998 geschrieben. da muss wohl kurz vorher noch einer schneller was geschrieben haben ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

nein ich war bei 199.999 und dann kam dein schlechter Witz im Fun zum Feierabend


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

wir könnten aber heute morgen aber noch schnell die 300K voll machen


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> nein ich war bei 199.999 und dann kam dein schlechter Witz im Fun zum Feierabend


Der Zähler stand bei 199.998 und dann habe ich schnell den Witz reinkopiert ;-)
Aber es stimmt, es gibt sicher bessere Witze


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

hallo Marlob,
jetzt noch mal bei mir war der zähler auch auf 199.998 ich habe Beitrag #27 geschrieben und wollte noch schnell einen hinterher hauen, aber ich musste 60sec. warten. Dann habe ich auf die Startseite geschaut da warst du dann mit deinen Witz und die 200K (so schlecht war der witz jetzt auch wieder nicht)
Herzlichen Glückwunsch du darfst jetzt in die kalte dunkle Heimat von Ralle nach Thüringen (siehe Beitrag #6) und das für ein Whisky....viel spass!

gruß helmut


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch du darfst jetzt in die kalte dunkle Heimat von Ralle nach Thüringen (siehe Beitrag #6) und das für ein Whisky....viel spass!
> 
> gruß helmut


Danke  Wie kalt ist es denn da? ;-) Aber der Whiskey wird mich wohl wärmen ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> .... aber ich musste 60sec. warten. Dann habe ich auf die Startseite geschaut da warst du dann mit deinen Witz und die 200K ............
> 
> gruß helmut




*ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*


und du warst so spitz auf die 200.000 !!!!!! aber bis 222.2222 ist es ja nicht mehr weit


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> *ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*
> 
> 
> und du warst so spitz auf die 200.000 !!!!!! aber bis 222.2222 ist es ja nicht mehr weit


 
da bin ich ja fair, ich gehe auch davon aus das Marlob sich auf dem NRW-Stammtisch etwas anmerken lässt....

noch mal zur Errinerung wir freuen uns über jeden der kommt:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28186


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> da bin ich ja fair, ich gehe auch davon aus das Marlob sich auf dem NRW-Stammtisch etwas anmerken lässt....


Ich soll also erst nach Ralf fahren und mir den Whiskey reinziehen ;-)
Mal abwarten. Vielleicht gebe ich jedem 200.000 μLiter Bier aus


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Juni 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> ... 200.000 μLiter Bier ...


Kölsch also?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Kölsch also?


 
das ist in OWL, da ist das noch nicht endeckt.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Juni 2009)

aber so kloine Gläsle habbet die?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> aber so kloine Gläsle habbet die?




Also früher gab es mal Pils-Gläser mit 0,2.... aber ich hab so eins schon lange nicht mehr in der Hand gehabt........ und Bier (so etwas ähnliches) aus Reagenzgläsern wird bei uns nicht konsumiert......


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Ok  Ich bin ja auch Pilstrinker und am liebsten aus grossen Gläsern 
Wenn sich die Anzahl der Leute in Grenzen hält, erhöhe ich auf
2x 200.000 μLiter PILS! In einem Glas gefüllt natürlich ;-)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht gebe ich jedem 200.000 μLiter Bier aus



Bier aus dem Schnapsglas? :shock:


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bier aus dem Schnapsglas? :shock:


 200.000 μLiter (0,2 l) sind schon etwas mehr als ein Schnapsglas ;-)
Obwohl es ja Gegenden geben soll, wo der Schnaps normalerweise aus solchen Gläsern getrunken wird ;-)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> ...
> Obwohl es ja Gegenden geben soll, wo der Schnaps normalerweise aus solchen Gläsern getrunken wird ;-)



Ja, und in solchen Gegenden wird man auch gesteinigt, wenn man _Kölsch _
als Bier bezeichnet.


----------



## Ralle (15 Juni 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Danke  Wie kalt ist es denn da? ;-) Aber der Whiskey wird mich wohl wärmen ;-)



Na dann mal los, bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Proxy (15 Juni 2009)

Da merkt man das hier nicht viele aus Bayern kommen. 

0.2 l Bier als wir das gesagt bekamen in Köln, haben wir gleich nach einer Maß(für euch Preußen: großen Glas) verlangt.

Bier unter 0.5 ist nicht trinkbar.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Juni 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> ...
> Bier unter 0.5 ist nicht trinkbar.


 
wenn man Wikipedia befragt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6lsch_(Bier)), so findet man:


> Kölsch-Kultur
> Kölsch wird traditionell aus einem schlanken, zylindrischen, relativ dünnwandigen Glas mit einem Inhalt von 0,2 Liter getrunken, ortsüblich als Kölschglas oder Stange bezeichnet. Das relativ geringe Fassungsvermögen geht noch auf frühere Schankgewohnheiten zurück. Sie entspricht inzwischen nicht mehr den Wünschen aller Lokalbetreiber, da sie einen deutlich höheren Zeit- und Personalaufwand erfordert, als er für größere Trinkgefäße anfallen würde. Deshalb werden in der Außengastronomie sowie in weniger traditionsbewussten Gaststätten häufig größere Stangen mit bis zu 0,5 Litern Inhalt verwendet.
> Zur Euro-Einführung wurde vielfach auf 0,3-Liter-Gläser umgestellt, was das Umrechnen auf die gewohnten D-Mark-Preise zusätzlich erschwerte. Inzwischen kehrt man jedoch wieder zu den gewohnten 0,2-Liter-Gläsern zurück.
> Größere als 0,2-Liter-Gläser sind jedoch unter Kennern verpönt, unter anderem weil Kölsch im Gegensatz zu anderen Bieren nach dem Einschenken sehr rasch verschalt, also seinen frischen Geschmack und auch seine Schaumkrone verliert. Vereinzelt trifft man in traditionellen Kneipen auch auf das halbe Kölsch, das in einer Stange mit nur 0,1 Litern Inhalt, dem Stößchen, serviert wird. In einigen Brauhäusern kann auch ein 10-Liter-Fass, das Pittermännchen zum Selberzapfen an den Tisch bestellt werden. Wie die meisten Biere, besonders die obergärigen, entwickelt das Kölsch seine volle geschmackliche Vielfalt erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur, weshalb es bei acht bis zehn Grad serviert wird.
> Der Kellner wird in kölschen Brauhäusern Köbes genannt. Er verwendet zum Servieren seit Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts auch den Kranz (siehe Bild oben) – ein Behältnis für bis zu 18 Stangen mit zwei Tragegriffen in der Mitte – je einer oben und im Boden. Vom Fass gezapft wird das Kölsch vom Zappes. In traditionsbewussten Gasthausbrauereien kommen dabei auch heute noch die ansonsten eher selten gewordenen Holzfässer zum Einsatz. Aus ihnen wird dann ohne die heute üblichen mit Druckgas betriebenen Zapfanlagen wie früher nur mit einem zuvor eingeschlagenen Zapfhahn gezapft; deshalb fällt das Bier bisweilen weniger spritzig aus als heute allgemein erwartet wird. In den meisten Brauhäusern und auch in vielen Kölner Kneipen ist es Brauch, dass jeder Gast, der sein Kölschglas vollständig geleert hat, ungefragt ein weiteres Kölsch gebracht bekommt, bis er einen Bierdeckel auf das Glas legt oder die Rechnung verlangt.


was darauf schliessen lässt, dass man auch mit kleinen Gläsern zu einem großen Rausch kommen kann.

Für diejenigen, die mit Hopfen Probleme haben, gibt es lt. Wiki auch neue Hoffnung:


> Kritik
> Auch das Kölsch bleibt von der allgemeinen Tendenz zur geschmacklichen Nivellierung, insbesondere durch eine Reduzierung der Hopfennote, nicht verschont. Beinahe alle Kölschbrauereien sind diesem Trend inzwischen gefolgt und verstoßen damit streng genommen gegen die selbst verfasste Kölsch-Konvention, die vorschreibt, dass Kölsch hopfenbetont zu sein habe.


----------



## OHGN (15 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ....was darauf schliessen lässt, dass man auch mit kleinen Gläsern zu einem großen Rausch kommen kann.
> .....


Schon mal versucht sich mit Kölsch einen großen Rausch anzutrinken?
Trotz des mit Pils vergleichbaren Alkoholgehalts mag mir das nicht so recht gelingen.
Vielleicht liegts daran, dass man es es schneller zur Toilette trägt als man es oben nachzuschütten vermag.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Juni 2009)

nun, bei uns sagt man auch einer der drei grossen Stuttgarter Marken nach: "eins getrunken, zwei geseucht". Leider kann ich mit eigener Erfahrung in Sachen Kölsch nicht punkten, aber die Wikiangaben ("Pittermannchen" und "ungefragt weiteres ...") haben bei mir nicht den Eindruck erweckt, dass das Kölsch sich irgendwie bei der Verdauung unkooperativ zeigen würde .


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal Glückwunsch an das Forum und deren Betreibern für den 200000. Beitrag. Ich habe natürlich wärend der Arbeit ab und zu mal reingesehen.
Ich wollte ja auch wissen, wann es soweit ist...

Dann kam plötzlich ein Kollege von mir und hat mir das hier gezeigt:

http://www.dslr-forum.de/

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

Blöder Spielverderber!!!

Ich habe gesagt, dass wäre mir zu unübersichtlich, wenn da im 1/2-Sekunden-Takt neue Beiträge reinkommen. Hier ist es viel gemütlicher!

Jeder Hans hat 'ne Digitalkamera, aber lange nicht jeder 'ne SPS!!!

Und wenn wir noch fleißig weiter schmutzige Witze in den Stammtisch schieben oder uns gegenseitig anquaken kommen wir da auch noch hin!

Irgendwann...

Macht bitte so weiter wie bisher!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Ralle (15 Juni 2009)

@Dia

Da wird Markus beruhigt sein, wenn er das sieht. Immerhin heißt das, daß die Forensoftware noch gewaltigen Spielraum nach oben hat! *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Dia
> 
> Da wird Markus beruhigt sein, wenn er das sieht. Immerhin heißt das, daß die Forensoftware noch gewaltigen Spielraum nach oben hat! *ROFL*



Ja, ein bischen "Spielraum" haben wir noch :

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules/Forum/


----------



## crash (15 Juni 2009)

von mir auch Glückwünsche ans Forum - weiter so.
nächster Halt -> die viertel Million. 




diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...
> Dann kam plötzlich ein Kollege von mir und hat mir das hier gezeigt:
> 
> http://www.dslr-forum.de/
> ...



was ist da denn los?
da ist ja ein Ameisenhaufen übersichtlicher. *ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Juni 2009)

crash schrieb:


> nächster Halt -> die viertel Million.


Vorher kommen noch die 222222. Mal sehen ob wir davon auch eine Screenshot bekommen


----------

